# Overstay 180 days to apply for residency



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I watched a YouTube video where a Mexican law expert said that one could overstay their 180 day visa by 1-day then apply for residency in Mexico. He said this is an easier process than doing the outside country application, then entering Mexico on a 180 day visa and converting it to a 30-day canje to finish the process.

Another online source states this method is no longer available.

Which one is correct?

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> I watched a YouTube video where a Mexican law expert said that one could overstay their 180 day visa by 1-day then apply for residency in Mexico. He said this is an easier process than doing the outside country application, then entering Mexico on a 180 day visa and converting it to a 30-day canje to finish the process.
> 
> Another online source states this method is no longer available.
> 
> ...


What is the date on the video? Sounds kind of fishy to me.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> What is the date on the video? Sounds kind of fishy to me.


Attached is the video dated September 2017 - discussion is at the beginning of the video.






Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The OP states he is from Afghanistan and in Afghanistan. Since Afghanistan is a country where someone who just wants to visit Mexico on a FMM or 180 day tourist permit has to visit the Mexican Consulate in Afghanistan and obtain a visa before they can get the FMM and land in Mexico...


I would love this "expert" to show me or site the Mexican Government Website that states the 180 days in Mexico per year......it does not exist.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> The OP states he is from Afghanistan and in Afghanistan. Since Afghanistan is a country where someone who just wants to visit Mexico on a FMM or 180 day tourist permit has to visit the Mexican Consulate in Afghanistan and obtain a visa before they can get the FMM and land in Mexico...
> 
> 
> I would love this "expert" to show me or site the Mexican Government Website that states the 180 days in Mexico per year......it does not exist.


The OP is unable to change the location in my profile which is USA. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where it says Welcome hit your name, next hit USER CP in the green bar, it will take you a page which will ask Edit your details, hit it then the next page 2 down will ask to change location.......good luck Steve.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I would love this "expert" to show me or site the Mexican Government Website that states the 180 days in Mexico per year......it does not exist.



I would love to see the credentials of this so-called expert.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> I watched a YouTube video where a Mexican law expert said that one could overstay their 180 day visa by 1-day then apply for residency in Mexico. He said this is an easier process than doing the outside country application, then entering Mexico on a 180 day visa and converting it to a 30-day canje to finish the process.
> 
> Another online source states this method is no longer available.
> 
> ...


On his Part 1 on Visas and immigration he stated Peña Neito was just elected so it was made before Dec. 1 2012 when Peña Nieto took office so he simply didn´t understand the new 2011 INM - SEGOB Immigration law when making part 2 of his video series. He also stated the INM immigration rules were not out yet and the rules came out before Nov. 9th 2012 when they came into effect and INM stated applying the new immigration law. Probably made the 2 videos sometime in 2011.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Where it says Welcome hit your name, next hit USER CP in the green bar, it will take you a page which will ask Edit your details, hit it then the next page 2 down will ask to change location.......good luck Steve.


Should be valid now. Had to use website, Tapatalk would not allow the change. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> On his Part 1 on Visas and immigration he stated Peña Neito was just elected so it was made before Dec. 1 2012 when Peña Nieto took office so he simply didn´t understand the new 2011 INM - SEGOB Immigration law when making part 2 of his video series. He also stated the INM immigration rules were not out yet and the rules came out before Nov. 9th 2012 when they came into effect and INM stated applying the new immigration law. Probably made the 2 videos sometime in 2011.


That solves the question. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------

